# howler



## irishpete (Apr 13, 2012)

need some advice. can anyone recomend a closed reed howler.i have problems with my teeth and dont have much luck with open reed calls. thanks


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

irishpete said:


> need some advice. can anyone recomend a closed reed howler.i have problems with my teeth and dont have much luck with open reed calls. thanks


------------------------------------
The only anwer I can come up with right now is maybe one of those diaphram driven howlers. They start with and ELK "power howler" for a voice I think, and then they mate a cow horn with the voice.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum irishpete

Try using your lips, but if that doesn't work for you then, I too would suggest a diaphram, I've never heard of a closed reed howler. There is certainly a plethora of closed reed distress calls on the market.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

E.L.K. Power howler, YD...they sound awesome!!! about $19 - $24 depending where u get one... Don't go thru The Outdoor Store online--they're the cheapest but I didn't receive mine for about 3 weeks...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have not seen the E.L.K. in person. I have seen a video and it sounded really good. You can get one here...

http://www.allpredatorcalls.com/products/ELK-Inc-Power-Howler-for-Coyotes.html

Flextone makes a closed reed howler too. I have tried it and was not very impressed but here is a link.

http://www.allpredatorcalls.com/products/Flextone-Coyote-Rage-Howler-ftchfgpred00001.html

Knight and Hale makes one too. I have not seen or tried this one but I did have an old model knight and hale closed reed that worked well for a locator howl. The yellow one looks like the one I had.

http://www.allpredatorcalls.com/search.php?search_query=knight+and+hale+howler&x=0&y=0

There are a few guys on this site that make calls too. Maybe one of them might be working on something.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

TC Custom calls makes diaphragm howlers. They're really reasonable and sound great from the videos I've seen. Showmeyote may be able to tell you more about the guys who make them.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Here's the link for TC calls. http://custompredato...diaphragms.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Welcome to the forum irishpete
> 
> Try using your lips, but if that doesn't work for you then, I too would suggest a diaphram, I've never heard of a closed reed howler. There is certainly a plethora of closed reed distress calls on the market.


Apparently I need to shop more....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

It was all pretty fresh in my head. I was recently updating my calls. Just before I found PT I bought a bunch of stuff. The calls I was using previous to this season were the only ones I had ever owned. I am going to try that E.L.K. at some point. From the video I saw it looks to have the versatility and volume of an open reed howler but has the realistic sound of a diaphragm but is as easy to use at a closed reed. I will have to get rid of that ill looking barrel though... I will make a new one for it. I have a few project going right now so it might be awhile before I get around to it. Apparently my wife wants me to finish putting in the floor!

**** If you do a youtube search for elk howler you will pull up several videos.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Apparently I need to shop more....


I just knew u were looking for a reason to go to WalMart......... LOL


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

itzDirty said:


> It was all pretty fresh in my head. I was recently updating my calls. Just before I found PT I bought a bunch of stuff. The calls I was using previous to this season were the only ones I had ever owned. I am going to try that E.L.K. at some point. From the video I saw it looks to have the versatility and volume of an open reed howler but has the realistic sound of a diaphragm but is as easy to use at a closed reed. I will have to get rid of that ill looking barrel though... I will make a new one for it. I have a few project going right now so it might be awhile before I get around to it. Apparently my wife wants me to finish putting in the floor!
> 
> **** If you do a youtube search for elk howler you will pull up several videos.


It replaced all my open reed howlers--it's bulky, but the barrel design is good for realism & volume...It's all molded into one piece, so you'll have to get the saw out


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Scotty D. said:


> It replaced all my open reed howlers--it's bulky, but the barrel design is good for realism & volume...It's all molded into one piece, so you'll have to get the saw out


Looks like I will have to buy 2!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> Apparently my wife wants me to finish putting in the floor!


They just want everything don't they ? Tell her in a stern voice.."i put a roof over your head didn't I" ....If you have indeed finished the roof...if not bow your head and walk away quickly!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok but have your guest room ready. I will probably need a place to stay for awhile....


----------



## irishpete (Apr 13, 2012)

thanks all for the advice. think ill try one of the knight and hale howlers. worth a try eh.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

I listened to those guys in the video at ELK, and I can tell you that those things don't have anywhere near the volume of a good open reed howler. I have heard a couple of cow horn models with the ELK howler fitted on the end for a voice, and those actually DO have volume to spare. There was a guy on another board several years ago with screen name of KeeKee that made them.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ahhh that stinks. HA! I will make one of those long horns, like the guys in the Reeeeeecola comercials have, for it.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Rich Cronk said:


> I listened to those guys in the video at ELK, and I can tell you that those things don't have anywhere near the volume of a good open reed howler. I have heard a couple of cow horn models with the ELK howler fitted on the end for a voice, and those actually DO have volume to spare. There was a guy on another board several years ago with screen name of KeeKee that made them.


Really????--cuz my friend heard mine from over 1 mile away (as the crow flies) when I was locating yotes out his way....I think 1 mile is plenty for volume....perhaps the video didn't quite give it proper acoustics....Mine is actually too loud for most of the areas that I hunt--I have to tone it back....I hear my echo off of hills so far away that would take a yote forever to get to my location...Then again, I don't need for my howlers to sound off much more than a 1-2 miles in Ohio---I guess out West, guys need a 3-4 mile howler??


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty D. said:


> Really????--cuz my friend heard mine from over 1 mile away (as the crow flies) when I was locating yotes out his way....I think 1 mile is plenty for volume....perhaps the video didn't quite give it proper acoustics....Mine is actually too loud for most of the areas that I hunt--I have to tone it back....I hear my echo off of hills so far away that would take a yote forever to get to my location...Then again, I don't need for my howlers to sound off much more than a 1-2 miles in Ohio---I guess out West, guys need a 3-4 mile howler??


----------------------------------------------
That's OK Scotty, If you say so then it must be true. I really doubt that ELK has changed their Power howlers all that much since I saw one in person a few years ago. But then again, to each his own.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Rich Cronk said:


> ----------------------------------------------
> That's OK Scotty, If you say so then it must be true. I really doubt that ELK has changed their Power howlers all that much since I saw one in person a few years ago. But then again, to each his own.


I meant no offense, Rich...Just not used to needing horn calls for calling wide-open spaces...Mostly, one side of the valley to the other is about all we need to reach out, around these rolling foothills, & that can be covered easily w/ an E.L.K...(My bud's house is 1831yds up the valley from where I howled & he called me back when he heard it--I called & told him to listen for it)

I have a horn open reed that is LOUD...It sits on my desk cuz for these "chicken hollers" in OH & PA, it is just too loud, IMO... I know the call was popular w/ the Western hunters for that very reason.... It was one of the first howlers that I ever bought & I'm pretty sure I scared the crap outta most of the yotes around here w/ it. (Partly for decibels rating, partly for lousy calling...)

Again, Sorry, I meant no offense...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> Ok but have your guest room ready. I will probably need a place to stay for awhile....


I'll tell the dog to move over !


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Scotty,
I understand where you are coming from. I know that the Power Howler is good enough to fool coyotes, and the original poster needs alternative to open reed type howlers. I feel that mating a power howler to a thin walled cow horn of about 8" length improves the tone and increases the volume. I used to steer folks toward the video named "Dogging Coyotes" from ELK Industries because of the good coyote vocalizations by coyotes challenging the dogs. A Power Howler is used in that video.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

youngdon said:


> I'll tell the dog to move over !


Ha! George Thorogood right?

"Move over nice dog the Big Bad dog is movin in!"


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

When my power howler gets here I will break out the hack saw! How do I get the cow to stand still? HA!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

ItzDirty,
Have Scotty hold the cow real still while you saw the horns off. Be sure to video the deed also, we all want to see it.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Rich Cronk said:


> ItzDirty,
> Have Scotty hold the cow real still while you saw the horns off. Be sure to video the deed also, we all want to see it.


Hmm--I'm glad he just wants a cow horn....We can get the cow into a trap stall... Now, a Buffalo horn is a whole different ball game, right there.....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Needs more cowbell........


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> When my power howler gets here I will break out the hack saw! How do I get the cow to stand still? HA!


Whisper softly in his ear ?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

If any thing it needs more cowbell!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> When my power howler gets here I will break out the hack saw! How do I get the cow to stand still? HA!


 Kiss her first.....


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

How do you get a cow to stand still? Let me tell you a story. I was twelve years old when my parents moved us off from the ranch, and we lived for a short time on the outskirts of Bassett, Nebraska. We had brought two milk cows with us, and it was my job to milk them twice a day. Now there was no barn, and no stantions to hold the cow so I would drive them into a corner of the corral, where they would stand while I milked them. One cow kicked my bucket over, not once but TWICE! I got up, picked up the one legged miling stool, walked aroun in front ot that cow and hit her right between the eyes with the stool. She stood there real still and moved her head around with a dazed look. I sat back down and finished the milking job. Hit the cow between the eyes with a club, son. If it don't kill her, she will stand pretty still for ya.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Speaking of video's, a friends niece filmed us or me cutting a set of horns off this Crazy Longhorn cross I had, even the part where she ( cow ) helped me get up and over the 8 ft. corral fence unassisted. HA !!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Rich got it. A wood shampoo is what Gramps always use to give em. lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

So I will just buy some water buffalo horn....somehow I think it will be easier!


----------

